# Has anyone had success with Surgery yet ?



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

More to the point - Has anyone here been diagnosed with Internal mucosal prolapse using a dynamic mri or a defecography x-ray and had it fixed via surgery ?

If so can you go into details .


----------



## Nikos (Mar 18, 2014)

yes I was diagnosed with Internal mucosal prolapse using defecography x-ray and I went through the STARR procedure. All went fine... i can go to the toilet without straining


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Nikos said:


> yes I was diagnosed with Internal mucosal prolapse using defecography x-ray and I went through the STARR procedure. All went fine... i can go to the toilet without straining


Did you have any of the other problems associated with mucosal prolapse like the odour/ foul smelling mucus ?


----------



## Nikos (Mar 18, 2014)

yes i have odor smell which is getting better but a had the surgery 1 weak ago so i can't tell more info..... i am waiting


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

2 other people did. 1 had the mri and 1 had the xray, both with slightly different diagnosis and treatment. neither still post so it must have worked. what id like to know is if its best to do mri or xray. i spoke with the colo rectal guy who did an ultrasound on me and he swore blind that its best to do an xray, i have to assume he is correct but i have a feeling the mri could show up more of the underlying problem if there is one.

i know 1 other guy was in and out of hospital all the time and eventually had either xray or mri done and they found a tiny rectocele. he said not many peple still did the procedure. ill try and find his post.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

westr said:


> 2 other people did. 1 had the mri and 1 had the xray, both with slightly different diagnosis and treatment. neither still post so it must have worked. what id like to know is if its best to do mri or xray. i spoke with the colo rectal guy who did an ultrasound on me and he swore blind that its best to do an xray, i have to assume he is correct but i have a feeling the mri could show up more of the underlying problem if there is one.
> 
> i know 1 other guy was in and out of hospital all the time and eventually had either xray or mri done and they found a tiny rectocele. he said not many peple still did the procedure. ill try and find his post.


Someone posted a link to this place - It seems like this is the mecca for us in the U.K. for diagnosing and treating http://www.oxfordpelvicfloor.co.uk/ - I've been waiting two months now with no confirmation as to when my defography is and it's killing me.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ did you have to do an ultrasound first? i go to the freeman in toon for my stuff, they seem relatively quick, went to gp november, first consultation with gastro at the freeman in december, 2nd after stool test feb, ultrasound march. problem is its the gastro that orders tests, the results go back to him and i dont ever get to speak with anyone. it should be consultancies with the colo rectal and noone else.

they said after the ultrasound that i dont relax properly when i push out, im wrried theyll send me for manometry or other things before they order the defecography.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

westr said:


> ^^ did you have to do an ultrasound first? i go to the freeman in toon for my stuff, they seem relatively quick, went to gp november, first consultation with gastro at the freeman in december, 2nd after stool test feb, ultrasound march. problem is its the gastro that orders tests, the results go back to him and i dont ever get to speak with anyone. it should be consultancies with the colo rectal and noone else.
> 
> they said after the ultrasound that i dont relax properly when i push out, im wrried theyll send me for manometry or other things before they order the defecography.


I went to the colorectal and showed him the three stories of others on curezone etc who had internal prolapse and stated they all had the exact same symptoms down to a tee. "Listen mate I'm suffering here big-time this thing is ruining my life and it can be fixed with a simple surgery" ..... Bla Bla bla camera up arse - I can't tell - We'll send you for a defecography - Three months later I'm sitting here with things getting worse and worse with no confirmation, no follow-up nothing ... I have ODS and can't go without using enemas which is a fucking treat ...... I genuinely hate the NHS It's like being stuck in a hole and not being able to get out, One test and a minor surgery is all it takes, I'm not asking for a heart transplant.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

it is fucked up, i think its because even doctors cant fathom the extent of our problem, they just think its a minor inconvenience and that we're just overreacting. that and theres so many other things they can place the blame as, so they dont need to order expensive tests. ive noticed the more detail i give about research and where they should be looking, the more they try and pick out a detail that leads them somewhere else.

which do you think you need, an xray or mri with the defecography? or do you not think it matters?


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

westr said:


> it is $$$$$$ed up, i think its because even doctors cant fathom the extent of our problem, they just think its a minor inconvenience and that we're just overreacting. that and theres so many other things they can place the blame as, so they dont need to order expensive tests. ive noticed the more detail i give about research and where they should be looking, the more they try and pick out a detail that leads them somewhere else.
> 
> which do you think you need, an xray or mri with the defecography? or do you not think it matters?


Whatever helps diagnose it ... I'm on the precipice of being kicked out of uni due to the sheer embarrassment and not attending, I've been trying to get this sorted for 4 years now and my doctor has sent me for psychological assessments due to a sigmascope not showing anything - He's put me on antidepressants and all sorts of medication making things worse. It's all fun and games when a professional promises X,Y and Z but having to wait months on end with no word or conformation is just emotionally and psychologically shattering. I'm in Northern Ireland aswell so not being from the mainland makes it harder to get specialist treatment for this sort of thing. I guess we're all at the mercy of bureaucratic bullshit and have to wait.

I might ring that oxford place and try and get a referral, willing to pay my own way to get this sorted.


----------

